# Try this: the Proper "Wrist Set" on your backswing



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

*This will work I promise you*

To feel the proper set for you, hold the club as you would with your left hand (if you are a righty). Then, with your right hand, grab your left forearm just below your wrist with your thumb on top of your left forearm. Put yourself in a good setup position and make a backswing to the half way – three quarters position and allow your left wrist to “set” as you take it back. 

At the half way position, the butt of the grip should be pointing down towards the ground and you will find the club in a perfect “set” position.

The reason for this is because in order for your left wrist to support the club on its own, the club must be in a position that is lightest and easiest to hold, and on plane!

This position of your arm, club, and wrist is a key point in your backswing. If you can pass through this position on your backswing and maintain the same angle of your left wrist and club during transition, your swing will become more consistent.

If you are a lefty, switch the words left and right.

If you wish for some images, let me know.

Cheers


----------

